# Wellen mit Photoshop?



## Buschdieb (2. April 2007)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne Wissen wie man Wellen mitPhotoshop macht. Gibt es da brushes?
Kann mir jemand helfen? Es sollte so wie hier aussehen: klicken! oder hier!

Habt schonmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## mutz_viech (2. April 2007)

Hallo!
Versuchs mal mit dem Pfadtool.
Wie dus machen kannst das es wirklich nach Wasser ausschaut (2. link) weiß ich aber nicht.
mutz_viech


----------



## julzzzzz (2. April 2007)

Ich würde es so versuchen:
1. Layer: türkis
2. Layer: mit Maske arbeiten - am besten mit einem Brush Tool und weisse Farbe einsetzen
3. Layer: Maske von 2 nehmen - verkleinern - helltürkis einsetzen

...dann ein bisschen spielen mit der Transparenz
... das Bild (der Schwimmer) spiegeln und nur in einigen Bereichen durchscheinen lassen
Vielleicht auch grundsätzlich für die Maske in 2 ein anderes Bild benutzen... wo Du nur bestimmte Farb- Bereiche mit dem Zauberstab auswählst, damit Du nicht alles händisch machen musst.

LG j


----------

